# Brought Home Asher!



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

I brought home Asher yesterday.
And I played with him some last night.
And all through the night he was drinking, eating and running on his wheel.
But now he isn't getting up, he got up at around this time yesterday.
Is this weird or do they just wake up randomally.
I tried coaxing him with a banana but to no avail.
He is still curled up. 
Tips? Tricks? Ideas?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is he staying curled up even if you pick him up? Is he huffing or curled up quilly and quiet? If the later, he might be too cool and attempting hibernation. Get him up and make sure he responds to you.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

He is quiet in quills all up. 
How do I get him up?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Pick him up and hold him on you. If he remains quilly and quiet, he is most likely attempting hibernation. What temperature is his cage?


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

its almost impossible to hold him hes so prickly right now 
i am holding him in my shirt right 
(explains the lack of grammar)
its not cold but i got him yesterday and wasnt expecting him until tommorrow
so i dont have a thermometer


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

he is in my shirt and i have him wrapped in two layers of fleece


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Use a small cloth if necessary to hold him. Your hands will get used to the quills in time.

Is he is a quilly unresponsive ball? Usually, when we get them up, even if they are being grumpy and they stay in the ball, they are still moving and making huffing sounds.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

he isnt making noise


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is a concern. He is very possibly cold. Do you have a human heating pad? If so, turn it on low, and him on a towel on it and lay it on you. Make certain he does not warm up too quickly. If he gets responsive after being on the warmth for a while, then he was attempting hibernation.
If you don't have a heating pad, you can put a towel in the dryer for a few minutes to get it warm and wrap him in it. Or, lay him close to your skin to get warm from you.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

he is slowly opening but i'm gonna get a heating pad


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay, sounds like he is not warm enough. His cage needs to be warmer. This time of year is bad for hibernation attempts because often the days are still nice and warm but the nights get cold. We are okay with cooler temperatures at night because we are in bed but our hedgehogs are up and active at night and therefore night is even more important for their cage to be warm enough.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

ive only had him for two days
im really scared


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

he is responsive to my touch
when i touch him his spikes readjust.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is he putting his quills down? Have you seen his face or is he standing up and wanting to walk?


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

he moves when i touch him
and i can see his nose
but no moving of body


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

i can now see most of his body
but still curled up


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep him on you and warming up. Sounds like he is coming out of it. You will also need to keep his cage warmer. 

I have an early morning so am off to bed so good luck. Make sure he stays warm enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Following this thread keep us updated on your little one hoping he'll snap out of the hibernation soon.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks so much!

Update: he started squeaking and licking him nose. 

good?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Those are good signs keep him warm and near you until he is very active a lot of hedgies relapse on hibernation so the next 24 hours are very important I'd be watching him to ensure he'll eat and drink depending on how long he tried to hibernate  I think thats correct I have never experienced hibernation attempts myself


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

hes up and squeamish 
curious lookinh around''





yay!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

never had any hibernation attempts, but i'd assume the squeaking and licking of the nose is a good sign that he's coming around. is he acting like he's hurt when he's squeaking? i'm sure someone else with hibernation experience will come along shortly. good luck and glad to hear he may be coming around.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hope your hog is ok! 

A thread about hibernation
viewtopic.php?f=33&t=7474&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=tis+the+season

You will need a heat source for your hedgehog, here are a few threads that will help
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=94
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579&start=0


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i can't remember which thread i read yesterday, but i do remember reading something about after a hibernation attempt they may need some kind of vitamin or something from the vet to kick start their system again. idk if this is after every hibernation or just if they won't eat and drink after, but as i said i'm sure someone with experience will come along to help.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

Well he is up and eating.
Still working on the drinking. 
Thanks so much for all the support. 
I'll post something tomorrow updating everyone.
Thanks so so much!
I really appreciate it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry I had to leave last night but looks like others jumped in to help.  

Do you mean squeaking as in actual loud squeaking or just the soft little snuffling sort of squeaky sound? If it's actual loud squeaking, that isn't something they normally do when coming out of hibernation but the other soft sound is normal.

Because he has attempted hibernation he is more likely to do it again over the next week or two so keep a really close eye on him and make sure his whole cage environment is warm enough. 75F/23C. 

Also, count the kibble you give him over the next week or two to make certain he is eating well and watch for any signs of illness. Hibernation attempts lower their immune system and leave them susceptible to illness or mite outbreaks.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

He was up all night playing and doing his business.
Trying to wake him up again.
The cage is really nice and warm (not to hot)
So hopefully he wakes up nice and easy.
And tips on how to wake him up?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Dillon said:


> He was up all night playing and doing his business.
> Trying to wake him up again.
> The cage is really nice and warm (not to hot)
> So hopefully he wakes up nice and easy.
> And tips on how to wake him up?


Let him know you're near by and then lift his home and keep talking softly let him get your scent to know you're not a treat and let him unball/calm down from any puffing if possible.


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

When I try to pick up Asher he doesn't make huffing noises. 
When I first got him he would freak out and snort and stuff.
But know he's just quiet and spiky.
Does this mean anything?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Dillon said:


> When I try to pick up Asher he doesn't make huffing noises.
> When I first got him he would freak out and snort and stuff.
> But know he's just quiet and spiky.
> Does this mean anything?


As long as he is reacting to you its a good sign let him settle down and then pick him up and feel his belly. The next two weeks you want to be on hibernation alert


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

He is definitely active. Eating, Drinking, Pooping, Climbing, Running.
So just no noise. 
But I will keep an eye on him.
His heat lamp has been installed so no more iffyness.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Dillon said:


> He is definitely active. Eating, Drinking, Pooping, Climbing, Running.
> So just no noise.
> But I will keep an eye on him.
> His heat lamp has been installed so no more iffyness.


Does it have a thermostat so it doesn't get too hot?


----------



## Dillon (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep!


----------

